# Hardwood Prices?!?



## trippcasey (Feb 17, 2013)

Im in the Southeast GA and Northeast Fl area. Here we seem to have no steady supply of hardwood, and the prices are all over the board.

Walnut finish cut and planed is $30 a bf? Really? Thats Woodcraft's price.

My question is: What is a fair price for hardwoods in your area? Specifically walnut, poplar, red/white oak, and cherry for small orders less than 100bf.

One of the reasons I ask is because I have access to these, but they are 6 hours away at my dads. He has a sawmill, and an abundance of trees that people are willing to let him cut and haul away from their land. Last time I went up there, I came home with over 1500bf of decent quality lumber. I am thinking about hauling a few loads down here to sell to people like me, who just want small quantities here and there. I have no idea what the price for these woods are anywhere, especially here because it varies from source to source, most of them being people who ran across a little here and want to sell some to pay for what they got, or they had to buy 300bf to get the 120 they wanted. Can you guys help me a little here to see if this is worth looking into please? If anything it will help me keep nice wood in my shop, and supply some quality hardwoods to the other hobbiests in my area. That would be worth it to me anyway….but a little change for some tool upgrades would be good too.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Kiln dried prices at my supplier are (all 4/4, flat sawn) 
Poplar: $1.55 (Select and $1.07 (#1 com)
Walnut: $4.67 (select) and $2.67 (#1 com)
Cherry: $3.33 (select) and $2.27 (#1 com)
Red Oak: $2.10 (select) and $1.67 (#1 com)
White Oak $2.53 (select) and $1.64 (#1 com)

You realize there are a million things that affect price, and my supplier specializes in quarter sawn and rift sawn…those prices go up to the $6-$8 price range, and they go up[ for thicker cuts as well. This is all kiln dried wood as well. Good luck with your venture. I live in the NW Ohio area, and my supplier is in east central IN.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Give Hood Distribution in Jacksonville, Fl a call. I have purchased 8/4 cherry there for IRC, for under $4.00 BF
I do not know how much the walnut is and I don't think the sell highly figured lumber. The have a HUGE warehouse full of lumber.

3160 W. 45th St
Jacksonville, Fl 32209
904-783-0170
800-346-0922
904-783-1577
PM me if you have any questions. I have been able to buy one board @ a time.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Central kentucky the prices run about the same as Fred, about a quarter cheaper across the boardthough.
The one i have dealt with deals with anyone, big or small.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm at the opposite corner of the country from you, Northwest WA, so I don't know how relevant our prices are. I have two places within 60 miles that carry hardwood. One with a limited variety the other with everything from alder to zebra. Yesterday, at the latter, I bought 15 bf of cherry for 80 bucks (5.39/bf s2s). I usually get walnut there for $6 - $7 a bf/s2s. While I was there I looked at some figured hard maple that was $10/bf but didn't bite (thinking now that I wish I had). The walnut and maple are non-native here and I don't think the cherry is the same as the wild cherry that grows in the woods around here (I need someone to educate me on that point). I've always assumed that my cost for hardwood is higher because it's not local.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Here in MN, this what I generally see from small mills that I deal with:

Poplar: Never purchased
Walnut: $5-$6.50 (s&b) 
Cherry: $3-4.50 (s&b) 
Red Oak: $1-2 (s&b)
White Oak: $3ish

Walnut is around $8.50 (4/4) and $12 (8/4) at Rockler/Woodcraft type of places. Cherry is about twice the cost as well. I dont recall seeing prices on Oak.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I live in NM. I have two sources for Hardwood. Santa Fe, 45min drive, outrageous prices. Albuquerque, 1.5 hrs, better selection and better prices, but still high, although I can get volume discounts usually at the 100bd/ft level.

Your idea of selling locally sound like a good potential business opportunity. You should do a bit more research to see if it's viable.

Pricing that I recall over the past year for small orders that were under 100 bd/ft.

Walnut - $7 - 8 bd/ft, changes often. I've not seen boards locally more then 6" wide.

Poplar - $2-$3 bd/ft- Wide boards are a premium.

Red oak - $2.50 - $3 bd/ft

White Oak $3 to 4$ bd/ft

White Oak quarter sawn $6 $7 bd/ft

Never bought any Cherry from this supplier.

If I need large quantities, special orders (quarter sawn stock, large slabs etc…) and better pricing I need to drive 6hrs to Colorado or Arizona. I guess I'm just use to this now, and have accepted this as one of the costs of my hobby.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm not sure what part of Georgia WDLT15 is located in but he's a Sawyer and is very knowledgable. You coul send him a PM and see what his prices are like.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Fred Hargis, I live in east central Indiana. Who is your supplier?


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Check out Intercity Lumber ( http://www.intercitylumber.com/) in Tampa. They post lumber prices online.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks fellows! As usual, the LJ's are better than Google for good information.

I think Ill start with bringing a nice load down and just make a few posts on cl advertising it. Even if it doesnt sell, it will still be worth the trip. Its nice to have enough lumber for a project or four in your barn.

Gerald, I am going to look them up. Ill also look you up when I bring some more wood down. Im in OP a lot, and spend most of the work week in between Jax and Daytona. Id give you a project pack or something so you could give me a review on the wood. A professional opinion.

Thanks again!


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

I've never bought directly from a sawyer since I'm still looking for one. I'm in NE Georgia about 20 miles north of Atlanta. Where is your dad's mill, maybe I give him some business.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am in Perry, GA and I sell hardwood that I have sawn on my sawmill and air dried.

Walnut 4/4 is $3.50 - $4.50/BF based on grade. 8/4 is $6.00/BF.
Yellow poplar 4/4 is $1.50 - $2.50/BF based on grade.
Red oak is 4/4 $1.50 - $2.50/BF based on grade.
Quartersawn white oak 4/4 is $4.00/BF. 8/4 is $6.00/BF.
Quartersawn sycamore 4/4 is $4.00/Bf. 8/4 is $6.00/BF.
Pecan is $3.00/BF. 8/4 is $4.50/BF.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Poplar $1.90
Red Oak $2.25
White Oak $3.50
Walnut $6.00
Cherry $5.50

Those are the retail avgs. However, I routinely buy walnut less than $2, white oak $1.50, QS Sycamore $2 from a local sawyer. All KD.


----------



## NDN3188 (May 9, 2013)

Try this place. www.thewoodyard.com. They are located in Griffn,GA


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

It' a 45 mile ride but I get my lumber in NH (I'm from Maine) at Highland Hardwoods. A classy warehouse that only does wood and flooring.

Here is a link to a pdf of their prices


----------



## bannerpond1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Fred Hargis, would you please share your hardwood supplier in eastern IN? I live just SW of Indy and would like to have a place to go to when my privately grown cherry runs out. Thanks.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

i have Muterspaw about 1 hr away, but they basically only deal in figured and/or exotic


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

$30 a BF for walnut? Even the Woodcrafts in California are not that high. Woodcraft is not the best place to by your hardwoods because most of them are not buying in large volume and probably aren't getting the best of prices. I don't think they buy lumber as a chain, because I know my local Woodcraft uses the same supplier as I do and they get the same prices as I do. I pay about $6.50 a bf for Walnut and so do they. They then sell it for about $11 a bf last time I looked.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm in central MN these prices are what I pay, generally I buy at least 50 feet. Kiln dried S3S.

Walnut $3 select and better kiln dried
Red Oak $3 select and better. Closer to $2 on rustic grades
Cherry $4 select and better
White Oak $3 select and better

I can't remember the price on poplar- I don't use it much.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Try Peach State Lumber. I know that you would have to make an over night trip but it might be worth it. They may even have a customer that they deliver to in your area and if your order is enough they might drop it off at your location.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

rrww, last time I ordered walnut and white oak my supplier told me they were waiting on their shipment to come in from Minnesota. That's probably why you get such good prices there. I actually did the math to see if I could rent a truck and go to Minnesota and bring back a load at $3 a board foot, but I figured after expenses I'd be paying over $6 a bf anyway so it didn't make any sense to do it, unless I just wanted to take a nice drive to Minnesota.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

That would be quite the trip for you. Its just starting to get nice here if you do change your mind!


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

I can get any native hardwood (walnut, cherry, white oak, honey locust, red oak, maple) for .25 a board foot. The only problem is it is slab cut (all live edge) and air dried. S4S clear black walnut runs me about 2 dollars a board foot. All depends on where you live. I bet you can get southern pine much cheaper than I can.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

+1 for Highland Hardwood in NH. I live in MA, and it takes me an hour to get there. Totally worth it. Their sales are worth the trip.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Those of you close to Central IN, frank miller lumber in Union City, IN.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't pay over $1 a BF for rough sawn lumber. domestic only, I don't work with anything that isn't grown I Indiana


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Those of you close to Central IN, frank miller lumber in Union City, IN. In northeast Indiana I go to wibles in South Milford or take a 90min. Drive to LL Johnsons in Charlotte MI.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

So how do you guys get under a $1 BF pricing? I've seen a couple people mention $.25-.35/BF before. Sounds nuts.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

small mills and the guys with a woodmiser in the barn, and the lumber aint always perfect. I keep an open mind and look at it as I can cut around the imperfections. I get a good price cause I take the good with the bad. that is why I ended up with a 20"planer so I could what the boards look like before cutting into them. The last thing I got from him was 3 2×10x18 red oak. they were clean enough for stair treads and $10 each


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I had PM'd a couple of folks about my source, but for others who asked it is Frank Miller in Union City IN.


----------



## Bearpaw (Mar 19, 2008)

To any of you that posted. If you have a medium to large cabinet shop or millwright company near you; make friends. Cabinets shop use maple, popular, walnut, cherry and oak. In the Atlanta area we have Sweetwater Lumber, Suwanee Lumber, Atlanta Hardwood, Randell Brothers, and The Wood Yard in Griffin.


----------



## MBD (Mar 28, 2013)

Hood Distribution in Jacksonville and Orlando


----------

